# Epic Trailer Tracks needed (Moved)



## Trailertracks (Mar 29, 2012)

Big, epic, cinematic trailer cues needed to fill out library. Music should be along the lines of Immediate Music, Two Steps From Hell, Epic Score, etc. Please send several example tracks in mp3 format (min. 2) to:

[email protected]

Tracks need not be completely original and unique [what trailer music is? ] but must not be plaigerized from anything else. Plaigerized tracks - accidental or otherwise - can not be considered for submission into the library. You must be the sole composer, and own the entire track 100%. Tracks must be of extremely high quality from both a compositional standpoint, and a sonic quality standpoint. Tracks that are of premium compositional quality, but are lacking in sonic quality, can not be considered.

Tracks will be on an exclusive basis only for a minumum of three (3) years. Library will retain 100% of the publishing, and the composer will retain 100% of the writer's share (never give away any of your writer's!). Further discussions regarding split of sync fees, upfront money, and actual, real-world $ figures, will take place with those individuals whose tracks are already under serious consideration.

Again, to be clear: there is a real need for the tracks to be of absolute top, premium quality. These tracks will be considered for anything from TV advertising, to trailers for blockbuster Hollywood features. Please submit tracks only if they are the equal of the aforementioned artists.

Thank you!


----------



## Ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Firstly, this needs to be in the off Topic section or maybe the Commercial Announcements section.

Secondly, what company are you?


----------



## KMuzzey (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

+1 on Ed's comment... what's your company website? Things like this sound, to us, like "Be a professional model! Just email us here!"

Kerry


----------



## Jaap (Mar 29, 2012)

Very odd to post such a request without any reference to a company.

Might be sceptical, but I never would send based on this information something to somebody with a yahoo address. Of course a yahoo address can be viable, but please provide some information and credentials please.


----------



## Ztarr (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*



KMuzzey @ Thu Mar 29 said:


> +1 on Ed's comment... what's your company website? Things like this sound, to us, like "Be a professional model! Just email us here!"
> 
> Kerry


lmao! :lol:


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

This thread is the best joke of the day. o/~ o=< 

There was another good joke this week here on Mon Mar 26:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25470

What comes next?


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2012)

The company is obviously TrailerTracks, known from such websites as e4.com and thepiratebay.se - hey google for yourself if you want!

They obviously need new tracks, and ask that you mail them to their yahoo-mail. What the fudge is there to be sceptical about??

EDIT: A little bit of FBI-ing around the internet shows that they probably could be Gregg Lehrman http://www.gregglehrman.com/ and Boris Nonte http://www.boris-nonte.com/flash6.htm


----------



## Ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I sense sarcasm.


----------



## dubdecember (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

Bryla - PM sent


----------



## scottbuckley (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

No deal... I always give away my 100% writers share. If you're gonna sell your soul you might as well screw yourself in the process.


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2012)

And btw if people are wondering why I mention these two, it's because they are credited with these names and links on YouTube videos with music by TrailerTracks


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 30, 2012)

bryla @ Fri Mar 30 said:


> And btw if people are wondering why I mention these two, it's because they are credited with these names and links on YouTube videos with music by TrailerTracks



These two guys don't seem to be related in any way. The Youtube channel you're looking at looks like either a 3rd party enthusiast who's posting trailer vids, or a library posting spots in which its music was placed. If you have a more revealing link, please post.. 

This is my best guess as to the identity of this library if we stay along these lines: 

Firstcom

It's where most of the hits on "SEE trailer tracks" lead. This is pure speculation though.. "SEE Trailer Tracks" is one of their libraries.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 30, 2012)

For me it sounds like somebody likes to collect trailer tracks and run away with it.

If genuine, then it's very unprofessional to be honest


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

Epic trailer tracks are never needed. God-awful racket. :wink: 

D


----------



## yellowstudio (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*



germancomponist @ Thu 29 Mar said:


> This thread is the best joke of the day. o/~ o=<
> 
> There was another good joke this week here on Mon Mar 26:
> 
> ...



I guess Trailertracks and AN0NYM0USMUSIC should get together. Sounds like they're perfect fits for each other, no? :lol: 

so long
Andreas


----------



## Blackster (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*

Why would anybody do some serious business with a company who uses a yahoo-email address!? EVERY serious company runs their own website with their own email hostings ... that's always an easy indicator for spam ....


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*



yellowstudio @ Fri Mar 30 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu 29 Mar said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is the best joke of the day. o/~ o=<
> ...



Ha ha ha, maybe it is one and the same person? :mrgreen:


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 30, 2012)

Ed @ Thu 29 Mar said:


> I sense sarcasm.



For shure!


----------



## doubleattack (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*



scottbuckley @ Fri 30 Mar said:


> No deal... I always give away my 100% writers share. If you're gonna sell your soul you might as well screw yourself in the process.



:lol:


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 30, 2012)

My best contact who has made me the most money in my career first contacted me from a yahoo email address under slightly less dubious terms, but asking for some examples in various styles to shop to some people. I'm just saying it could be legit ,but I would ask for way more info before sending anything not registered with the copyright office.


----------



## rJames (Mar 30, 2012)

PS there is virtually no "writers share" in trailer music. The money comes from licensing fees; sync and mechanical rights. It's a bit different than music that can accrue PRO royalties that would be shared by publisher and writer.

I'm pretty sure publisher will get all fees for trailer music. Check your contract to make sure you share sync and mechanicals ( or you've just given away the farm).


----------



## altoidboy (Mar 30, 2012)

What a GREAT deal!

No up-front money, but the composer is required to surrender exclusivity for three years, for the *HOPE* that the track(s) might be used somewhere, and even then, the publisher's share is taken at 100%? And further details are up for discussion later? Yeah, right.

This is among the worst possible deals a composer can be offered. BEWARE. You would be GIVING AWAY your tracks with an unknown possibility of ever making money off of them.

I can understand nonexclusive libraries doing this (the philosophy is: composer offers it non exclusively, the licensing company doesn't front any up-front money, and while it's not likely to make a lot of money, at least there was no risk for either side). With the above proposal, the composer is fronting ALL the risk. This is NOT good business.

TrailerTracks, if you are a reputable company, then, at minimum, offer the composer a nice up-front fee. That way, you put your money where your mouth is, and you have some incentive to WORK these tracks for the three years exclusivity. Right now, you have no skin in the game. If you don't have money, borrow it. Then go invest in some good composers you can partner with. Right now you are freeloading off composers.

RANT OVER. COMPOSERS BEWARE.


----------



## altoidboy (Mar 30, 2012)

By the way, if anyone wants to give me the rights to your tracks (for which I will require exclusively, and collect all publishing royalty for, and maybe think about splitting other fees with you), please e-mail me at [email protected]. See, it's not Yahoo mail. It's Gmail. I'm legit.

And I promise, you'll make tons of money because I've got great connections.


----------



## scottbuckley (Mar 30, 2012)

altoidboy @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> By the way, if anyone wants to give me the rights to your tracks (for which I will require exclusively, and collect all publishing royalty for, and maybe think about splitting other fees with you), please e-mail me at [email protected]. See, it's not Yahoo mail. It's Gmail. I'm legit.
> 
> And I promise, you'll make tons of money because I've got great connections.



Oh boy! Count me in!


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Mar 31, 2012)

Here now!!! Everyone mail me your very best work. I'm trying to compete with the big dogs. And I need your tracks!!! Forget pitching it to the big boys and forget sending it to that yahoo address....send it to me instead 

I'll take very good care of it for 3 years.

Now whats it going to be? Me or them? They don't have a site? I don't have a site. They could be anybody...I am definitely anybody...gimmy, gimmy, gimmy

[email protected]


----------



## adg21 (Mar 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish this person would respond and prove us wrong..


----------



## Ed (Mar 31, 2012)

rJames @ Fri Mar 30 said:


> PS there is virtually no "writers share" in trailer music. The money comes from licensing fees; sync and mechanical rights. It's a bit different than music that can accrue PRO royalties that would be shared by publisher and writer.
> 
> I'm pretty sure publisher will get all fees for trailer music. Check your contract to make sure you share sync and mechanicals ( or you've just given away the farm).



Not exactly correct, while trailers used in film tracks usually get no royalties at all even if they are shown on TV a lot of libraries like Epic Score and Two Steps gets a lot of music on TV promos and in shows for example, and you do get royalties for that.


----------



## Trailertracks (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi guys, and thank you for the responses, and the emails as well.

Allow me to address a few points:

This thread is not a joke, as one of you alluded to.

This is a legit operation. We are using this yahoo address because a) the website is not fullly set up, and b) we are a new boutique company that for various reasons, is choosing to stay under the radar until our first release, which will be several months away.

We are not going to collect tracks, and "run away" with them, as one of you alluded was a possibility. This is why the post specifically requested files in mp3 format. What would we do with mp3s? Had the post asked for wav or aif files, THAT would be suspicious.

I took a look at the post by "Anonymous" - that is not us, and there is no affiliation there.

We are not, nor are we associated with FirstCom Music, nor any youtube channel that uses the name TrailerTracks.

And then we have the last few posts (not Ed and Simp) which are about as immature and unprofessional as you can possibly get. My advice: dont post on public forums like this using your real name, or a nick that can be linked to your real name on another forum. It reflects poorly on you, and may lead to you not getting certain gigs.

*altoidboy *> please, do not distort what I have said into what you want other people to believe.

No up-front money? What are you talking about? I specifically made mention of upfront money in my initial post. Please read the entire post before going on a useless rant.

"for the *HOPE* that the track(s) might be used somewhere" - that's right - it's called hope. When you as a composer give your tracks to a library, you HOPE they will be licensed - that's the way it works. What would you like, a gurantee that the tracks will be licensed? Show me one library that gives it's composers a gurantee that their submitted tracks will be used - that library does not exist. Please understand how the business works before going on a useless rant.

"and even then, the publisher's share is taken at 100%?" I did not say the publisher's share is taken at 100%. Please read the entire post before going on a useless rant. I said we keep 100% of the publishing, you keep 100% of the writers. What - you know of libraries that give away a portion of their publishing to their composers? What I listed is a standard library deal. Please understand how the business works before going on a useless rant.

"And further details are up for discussion later?" Yes - once we choose which tracks we would like to add to the library, and which composers we would like to work with, we will discuss details with those composers. You make it sound like there is something wrong with that; there is not.

I really see nothing unprofessional about this. We are trying to give some composers an opportunity to get their tracks heard, and possibly licensed. And this also benifits us, because we now have more tracks and more of a variety to send to tralier houses and ad cos. See, this is mutually beneficial. If you don't want to submit any tracks - that's fine. No one says you have to. It's your choice. But dont go on these pointless temper tantrums that do nobody any good.

And absolutely, DO NOT send anything not registered with the copyright office. Not to us, not to anyone. This is NOT what we were asking for.

Best,

G.


----------



## Ed (Mar 31, 2012)

I was going to point out the bit about upfront money, you did indeed say there would be upfront money on negotiation.
I think theres a few main reasons your post came across as unprofessional or strange, and therefore people either made fun of it (having decided it was nonsense) or were very skeptical about it and joined in with others.

1. Its completely out of the blue, in an inappropriate section of the forum. This suggests that the poster is not part of the community and probably didnt spend much time checking where best to post and it could just be a hit and run advert.

2. We havent had anyone asking for this before, so naturally this put people questioning every part more than usual.

4. You asked for tracks that were the best of the best in this area, to rival Two Steps and Immediate Music. 

...but...

5. You also tell us nothing about yourself or the company other than its a library marketing to high end trailers and TV licencing. There appears to be no TrailerTracks company to find on the internet and you don't appear to give any name or attachment to which might lend credibility. If for example you said you were a music supervisor with APM Music and have worked in promo music for 10 years that would be something. If you said you were a trailer music composer which had worked with X,Y,Z big clients and were putting together your own company this again would make a difference. 

6. The Yahoo address just made it worse. 

7. There are a lot of "trailer libraries" that are small, even created by young teenagers that are just starting out, that go nowhere because they dont have the talent or the contacts or the business knowledge besides setting up a website. For all anyone knows you could be one of them.

The question is, the people who write tracks that are of the quality as you want would need some reason to deal with an advert like this. Why should they deal with a random anonymous new company, when they probably already have contacts elsewhere at this point? Its all about credibility and when anyone could have written that advert, it didnt take much for people to write it off.


----------



## adg21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Trailertracks @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> My advice: dont post on public forums like this using your real name, or a nick that can be linked to your real name on another forum. It reflects poorly on you, and may lead to you not getting certain gigs.
> G.



Oh please!


----------



## dannthr (Mar 31, 2012)

Trailertracks @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> Hi guys, and thank you for the responses, and the emails as well.
> 
> Allow me to address a few points:
> 
> ...



I can appreciate the desire for anonymity, but you need to appreciate that 3 years exclusive is an investment made in you and your company.

What can you tell us about your network or your previous ability to place music that will build confidence in your company as an investment?

If we sign an NDA, can you tell us who is involved, what players are acting in this new venture, and what opportunities you offer?

Otherwise, this is kind of like asking for investment capital without telling us who you are or what your business plan is or what ground you have to stand upon to prove your ability to make investments come to fruition.

And please use the word "allude" correctly, it bugs English nerds like me.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 to Ed and Dan's posts.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 31, 2012)

Trailertracks @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> My advice: dont post on public forums like this using your real name, or a nick that can be linked to your real name on another forum. It reflects poorly on you, and may lead to you not getting certain gigs.



Lol Lol Lol :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

This post, at least for me, is the greatest joke I have read in a forum for a while!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Jaap (Mar 31, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> +1 to Ed and Dan's posts.



Fully agree. They make great points. My thoughts as well.

I was the one who said "run away with them". I do hope you understand my scepticism. Even if you have things registered at a copyright office, tracks get used so many times and it's a pain to make it undone. Not even talking about the financial investment you have to make first. I am not accusing you now that you would, but again, I hope you understand the scepticism from a composers point of view when we see such a posting with a simple yahoo address.

However, I appreciate you take the time to point out your views and I do believe now more that you are actually starting up a production music company. However my advice would be, to take a closer look on how you want to promote things and how to gather a good selection of composers and tracks. This business is quite crowded (as you probably know) and little mistakes can make your business much harder.
If you expect high professionalism, then expect as well to provide high professionalism in return and the way you have put your request here, has raised a lot of eyebrows and questions and that can never be the intention when doing serious business.
This is not an attack, but honest feedback. Everybody makes mistakes and I hope you can take some of the feedback/criticism with you and learn from it and hopefully create a good and healthy company 

Good luck in your endeavours.

ps: there are libraries who split the publishers share with you (audiosparx for example, you can retain 100% publishing if you wish to use your own publishing or 50/50 when you let them do the paperwork, this is just one example.)


----------



## scottbuckley (Apr 1, 2012)

See - this is why I love coming back to this forum. Real people, who aren't afraid to speak their mind. 

Lesson learnt here - professionalism is as much about appearances and trust, as it is practice.

-s


----------



## Daryl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm. I think that anyone who would sign an exclusive deal with a company that has no track record, and probably doesn't even exist yet is a fool. Or just desperate. :cry: 

D


----------



## bryla (Apr 2, 2012)

Trailertracks @ Sat Mar 31 said:


> My advice: dont post on public forums like this using your real name, or a nick that can be linked to your real name on another forum. It reflects poorly on you, and may lead to you not getting certain gigs.
> G.


So that is what you are doing? You signed G, so are you Gregg Lehrman?


----------



## yellowstudio (Apr 4, 2012)

dannthr @ Sat 31 Mar said:


> And please use the word "allude" correctly, it bugs English nerds like me.



...and while we're on it, spell "plaigerized" correctly. I may be a neurotic asshole when it comes to the subject of orthography (especially the "I writes it as I hears it" kind of stuff), but this was one piece in the mosaic of my perception of your initial post that confirmed my classification as "spam at best, attempted ripoff at worst". Especially the fact that it wasn't a typo, but you misspelled it twice in a row. I don't want to go all smart-ass on you for that, but I want to explain WHY this played such an important role in my subconscious classification: Errors like this always lead me to believe that the author has never seen the word in writing before (and/or lacks the etymological knowledge), especially with a word that's not THAT complicated. Stuff like that makes me doubt the professionality of the author, because I'm immediately lumping it in with "it would of been better..." and the like. What's that even supposed to mean? How can you even think for a second that this is correct English? >8o 

Sorry, I'm going off on a tangent here.

It's good to see that you are interested enough in this community that you've come back to clarify. I hope you can appreciate why the form and content of your original post have led to such a harsh reaction. Just like Jaap, I hope that your business is going to prosper, and not least to the benefit of the forum members who might choose to work with you after the waves of a rough start have subsided. :D 

Best of luck

so long
Andreas

oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 4, 2012)

scottbuckley @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> See - this is why I love coming back to this forum. Real people, who aren't afraid to speak their mind.



Yes, you certainly need to be brave to post insulting things about people on a forum, safely behind a computer screen. What courage! :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2012)

funny the person complaining about users hiding behind a moniker is hiding behind a moniker.

Its great to see the forum function as its own police force.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2012)

yellowstudio @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> dannthr @ Sat 31 Mar said:
> 
> 
> > ...and while we're on it, spell "plaigerized" correctly. I may be a neurotic asshole when it comes to the subject of orthography (especially the "I writes it as I hears it" kind of stuff), but this was one piece in the mosaic of my perception of your initial post that confirmed my classification as "spam at best, attempted ripoff at worst".



Wait a minute - you think this guy is spamming us b/c he spelled _plagiarized_ incorrectly? Are you serious?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 4, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> yellowstudio @ Wed Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > dannthr @ Sat 31 Mar said:
> ...


That spelling is not correct English either. :lol: 

D


----------



## yellowstudio (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought I had made my reasoning abundantly clear in the lenghthy paragraph following the excerpt of text you quoted. I also thought the wording of "one piece in the mosaic of my perception" was reasonably easy to understand. I stand corrected.

I AM serious in what I wrote, but I did NOT say that I thought he was spamming because of that typo, I thought so because of the sum of all "oddities" in the original posting. The fact that a person who is trying to present himself as a professional in the field of trailer music doesn't know how to spell "plagiarized" (misspelling it the same way in two instances), a word that doubtlessly comes up repeatedly in that field, fit seamlessly into the image the rest of the posting was conveying to me, what with the yahoo address and all. It gave the posting an air of a net kiddie looking to glean some "kewl tunez" to upload to his Youtube account to gain views. No offense to the OP intended, just a serious explanation of my reasoning. 

You needn't agree with my reasoning RW, but please don't take what I wrote out of context. 

so long
Andreas


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2012)

Daryl @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> That spelling is not correct English either. :lol:



Well, I guess I am a spammer, then. :| 

Actually, that is correct. :!:

Unless you mean *The King's English*? :lol:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2012)

yellowstudio @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> You needn't agree with my reasoning RW, but please don't take what I wrote out of context.



Sorry, dude, but when you said, _"this was one piece in the mosaic of my perception of your initial post that confirmed my classification as "spam at best, attempted ripoff at worst"._, you were referring to his typo, no? Not sure how that's out of context, even with the rest of your post.

Cheers.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 4, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> yellowstudio @ Wed Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > dannthr @ Sat 31 Mar said:
> ...



I think that is not a strange thought. I am not a native speaker and didn't see the mistake, but if you request a professional service or advertise a professional service, then you should always make sure that everything in the advertisement is correct. This included as well grammar and spelling.
If it is just a post on a forum and if you are not a native speaker, then grammar and spelling mistakes are normal and not a bad thing, however he is making an advertisement. To make grammar and spelling mistakes can be seen as a "rush" job and that he doesn't take things too serious.

My advice would be if you reach out for an international crowd of professional composers and you are not a native speaker, but even if you are, to make sure your advertisement is fully correct when it comes to grammar and spelling.

Edit: a few more posts have been posted while I wrote this and I think Andreas is making an excellent point. That was my thought as well.


----------



## yellowstudio (Apr 4, 2012)

@Jaap: glad you caught my drift

@Jeff: Yes, I was referring to his typo, but I wouldn't have taken that alone as an indicator for spamming, rather the entirety of the post. That typo was more like the straw that broke the camel's back :wink: 

What I meant with taking it out of context: you wrote "you think this guy is spamming us b/c he spelled plagiarized incorrectly? Are you serious?", which to me sounded like you were implying this was the only reason for my classification as spam. That's all I'm saying. Now can we get back to the original topic of "wild guesses about TrailerTracks' identity"? :D 

so long
Andreas


----------



## Daryl (Apr 4, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> Daryl @ Thu Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> > That spelling is not correct English either. :lol:
> ...


I was talking about English. Not some ex-colonial b*stardised version of English. :wink: 

D


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2012)

Daryl @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl @ Thu Apr 05 said:
> ...



LOL

Alright, how do you spell it then?


----------



## Ed (Apr 4, 2012)

With an S not a Z :D He is saying American spelling is "wrong". heheh


----------



## Daryl (Apr 4, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> With an S not a Z :D He is saying American spelling is "wrong". heheh


It's not wrong, it's just not English. :D 

D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Epic Trailer Tracks needed*



Blackster @ Fri Mar 30 said:


> Why would anybody do some serious business with a company who uses a yahoo-email address!? EVERY serious company runs their own website with their own email hostings ... that's always an easy indicator for spam ....



FYI, we do have a company address, but it got hacked a while back so I mostly use my Gmail account for business. Not defending this company, mine you, just giving a different view.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok... so I just sent my credit card #, copy of my Social Security card & drivers license, and all my bank account info. You know... so I can get my checks direct deposited.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 4, 2012)

guydoingmusic @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> Ok... so I just sent my credit card #, copy of my Social Security card & drivers license, and all my bank account info. You know... so I can get my checks direct deposited.



Don't forget to CC me, so I can proof-read your email and make sure you spelled your bank account number correctly--I did major in English afterall, might as well use it to the benefit of others.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 4, 2012)

dannthr @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> guydoingmusic @ Wed Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... so I just sent my credit card #, copy of my Social Security card & drivers license, and all my bank account info. You know... so I can get my checks direct deposited.
> ...



You probably meant "after all", not "afterall", right?

:::merrily squirts light fluid on the thread:::

edit- LIGHTER fluid!! hahaha!


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 5, 2012)

Nevertheless... :D


----------

